# Visa Help



## pigwins (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, 

my girlfriend applied for a general work visa which was rejected due to the labour departments advice, fully agree withe the decision, we received incorrect advise and should not have applied for a general as she qualifies as on a critical skill.

She reapplied on a critical skill visa, with all the correct supporting information.

We have received the decision today and the critical skill visa for a new job has been declined due to a negative labour of department certificate - we did not need to submit a certificate for the critical skill

Am i correct in assuming this should not be the case and they have used the certificate from the original application to say no to the new one? Even though its a different job and visa.

what is the easiest way to rectify this? She is in the UK.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

You're correct in thinking that a DoL certificate is not required for a CSV application.

But this is a tough one and I'd say you're better engaging with a decent immigration attorney.


----------



## pigwins (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks, 

I dont suppose you could recommend a decent one?

From what I have read I will have to appeal the decision, which is crazy given that its nothing more than an individual error by the embassy.

They needed to get the SAQA certificate from the previous application, in doing so they have go one to use the DOL certificate which was for the previous application for general work visa and different job.

Its so frustrating that such a serve piece of incompetence causes so many issues, we are at point where if it can be resolved swiftly my GF will lose the job offer and I will be forced to leave my job in SA to return to the UK - I am also on a CS visa.

I have emailed a person at the embassy and also VFS.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

pigwins said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I dont suppose you could recommend a decent one?
> 
> ...


I bet dha officials get kickbacks for rejecting applications that looks like is not complete. 

what kind of logic requires one to pay in order to correct incompetence errors.


----------

